# 1966 Met Turandot



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

I've been looking for somewhere I can buy or download MP3s of the 1966 met performance of Turandot with Corelli, Nilsson and Freni conducted by Mehta. Does anyone know where I could fine this or do they have the files?


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

It’s available on iTunes! £7.99.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

That's my favourite live Turandot and I would love to have it on CD, but it is only available in a Met Box set along with a number of recordings I'm not interested in.

N.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

AVAILABLE AT AMAZON PRIME
Share 
Buy New $83.99
$83.99 + $3.99 shipping
Only 1 left in stock - order soon.
Ships from and sold by Melisande77.
Eligible for AmazonSmile donation.

Add to List
New (2) from
$83.99 + $3.99 Shipping
2 New from $83.99 + $3.99 Shipping

Puccini: Turandot [New York -- December 3, 1966; Birgit Nilsson, Franco Corelli, Mirella Freni, Bonaldo Giaiotti; Zubin Mehta]
Click image to open expanded view

Puccini: Turandot [New York -- December 3, 1966; Birgit Nilsson, Franco Corelli, Mirella Freni, Bonaldo Giaiotti; Zubin Mehta]
Import
Sir Edward Downes Format: Audio CD


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up! I didn't know about this one, just picked this up myself on itunes. Sounds pretty good so far. Was $12 in the US, I guess they give the UK folks a discount.

edited to add--i normally don't buy opera on itunes much, since I prefer mp3 to aac if I'm buying a download, and I nearly unintentionally paid $9 to buy just the first act. Pretty tricky and odd that they give you the option to buy one act at a time.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

This 66 Turandot also notable for being the 1st saturday radio broadcast from new home of MET Opera at Lincoln Center NY


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Is the itunes mp3 something I can export out of itunes? Since I don't use apple music etc


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

itunes store downloads are AAC files, not MP3. I believe AAC is widely supported by other audio devices and Android phones but I only use iphones so I don't have a lot of experience with other devices.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

howlingfantods said:


> itunes store downloads are AAC files, not MP3. I believe AAC is widely supported by other audio devices and Android phones but I only use iphones so I don't have a lot of experience with other devices.


Thanks! I sorted it


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

You can convert AAC to MP3 and vice-versa on the iTunes platform. I’ve done that many times.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Barbebleu said:


> You can convert AAC to MP3 and vice-versa on the iTunes platform. I've done that many times.


How about FLAC files?


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Tsaraslondon said:


> How about FLAC files?


Nope!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Barbebleu said:


> Nope!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I thought not


----------

